# AMD FM2 (Trinity)



## intan_pesek (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm going to build a system for HTPC


- AMD A4-5300
- Asrock FM2A75M-DGS
- 2 GB RAM

Will it support and run with Windows XP properly? Asrock provides the driver for this motherboard on site and the Windows XP driver is available

has anyone ever tried to Install Windows XP on AMD FM2 based System?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 1, 2012)

AMD and ASRock both provide drivers for XP, so I don't see how it wouldn't work with XP.  Though I don't know why anyone would want to use XP on a new system...


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't know how good media player would be with XP for a HTPC.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 1, 2012)

There are a lot of low-power options that the GPU could provide having better D3D support so you really might not want to consider XP for a HTPC. If upgrading isn't an option, I've had very good experiences with Ubuntu + XBMC which is what I'm going to be doing myself in the near future on a better machine.


----------



## intan_pesek (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't care with the performance, I just want to make sure, cause I have some problems when trying to Install XP on APU system, Anyway, does the Motherboard BIOS support the IDE Mode instead of AHCI? I've tried Install windows XP with slipstreamed AHCI Driver in APU Laptop (E-350) and it works


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2012)

If you can afford it, get 5800K. here in the US they are 120$ and from reviews they are well worth the money for a HTPC.


----------



## tacosRcool (Dec 3, 2012)

You should get more ram since its dirt cheap now.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> You should get more ram since its dirt cheap now.



Why? It is  HTPC.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)

intan_pesek said:


> I don't care with the performance, I just want to make sure, cause I have some problems when trying to Install XP on APU system, Anyway, does the Motherboard BIOS support the IDE Mode instead of AHCI? I've tried Install windows XP with slipstreamed AHCI Driver in APU Laptop (E-350) and it works



The board should support IDE.


----------



## intan_pesek (Dec 4, 2012)

Since the latest edition of Windows XP is 32 bit only, I consider using 4 GB RAM which will 3.5 GB usable, anyway, I'll use the cheapest trinity instead the 5800k, it's overbudget I'll use it for my dailly computing, better than sempron


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2012)

intan_pesek said:


> Since the latest edition of Windows XP is 32 bit only, I consider using 4 GB RAM which will 3.5 GB usable, anyway, I'll use the cheapest trinity instead the 5800k, it's overbudget I'll use it for my dailly computing, better than sempron



Umm XP has an x64 bit version as well...Why you wouldn't use windows 7 or ubuntu over XP I do not know...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 4, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what is your motivation to go with XP? Anything newer will be easier and better than XP so It's a little odd unless you're aiming with compatibility with a particular application. Honestly if it's going to be a HTCP and you don't have a Windows 7 key you should consider jumping on the Ubuntu boat. XBMC was able to decode just about everything in my library without a problem and will run fast even with slower hardware. I also have BOINC loaded on my new HTPC (thanks for Norton,) and even though the processor is maxed out at 100%, XBMC doesn't skip a beat with steady frame rate and no problems.


----------



## intan_pesek (Dec 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your motivation to go with XP? Anything newer will be easier and better than XP so It's a little odd unless you're aiming with compatibility with a particular application. Honestly if it's going to be a HTCP and you don't have a Windows 7 key you should consider jumping on the Ubuntu boat. XBMC was able to decode just about everything in my library without a problem and will run fast even with slower hardware. I also have BOINC loaded on my new HTPC (thanks for Norton,) and even though the processor is maxed out at 100%, XBMC doesn't skip a beat with steady frame rate and no problems.



Yes, My problem is compatibility, I have some old programs that work only on Windows XP, I Still consider about Windows XP, and I've tried the 32 bit version of windows althought it'll use only 3.5 GB of RAM, I installed the general HTPC application and also XBMC too, and it works well, but can AMD APU optimized in Windows XP? I mean the video performance especially for playing HD-DVD?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 7, 2012)

Vlc


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a copy of windows that is a mere 153MB that I use for HTPCs. I also use a codec pack and XBMC


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2012)

Best recommendations:


Steevo said:


> Vlc





brandonwh64 said:


> I have a copy of windows that is a mere 153MB that I use for HTPCs. I also use a codec pack and XBMC



Really it doesn't matter what OS to use for your HTPC, just tweak it around your codecs and you will be fine. Unless you find that a certain codec only works with a certain OS that you want. 

Here's the real kicker,I find that handbrake works best with Windows 7 at this point in time, if you wish to encode. What do i do then due to having single core? I transcode on my main machine.

Regarding your question about XP comatibility and optimization, that's what drivers are for.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

The reason I have that small OS is that I can use a small Thumbdrive to run windows on


----------

